# Neon bettas at petsmart?



## Spooky13 (Oct 19, 2021)

Whats up with these neon bettas at petsmart? If they are breed will they have neon offspring???
And does anyone own them?


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Neon bettas? I never heard of them. Is it multicolor bettas or AOCs?


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

You mean the GloFish bettas? Apparently you're not allowed to intentionally breed GloFish because it's a patented brand. No selling or breeding of the fish is considered legal.


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

TheLocalOverstockTankGuy said:


> You mean the GloFish bettas? Apparently you're not allowed to intentionally breed GloFish because it's a patented brand. No selling or breeding of the fish is considered legal.


Multicolor bettas and aoc betta are bettas like koi copper betta, candy koi Betta, galaxy koi Betta ,classic koi Betta and etc.


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

I think the guy is talking about these fish:


----------



## Spooky13 (Oct 19, 2021)

TheLocalOverstockTankGuy said:


> I think the guy is talking about these fish:
> View attachment 31825


exactly these, There not legal????


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

Spooky13 said:


> exactly these, There not legal????


No no no, they're legal! But people that purchase them are not allowed to breed them because it's a brand violation. Here's an article explaining it all! Hope it helps.  International Betta Congress Issues GloFish Betta Policy


----------

